# Αστοχίες και βαρβαρισμοί



## sarant (May 9, 2008)

Στη σημερινή του κριτική (για το Καπούτ του Μαλαπάρτε), ο Στάντης Αποστολίδης στην Ελευθεροτυπία επαινεί γενικά τον μεταφραστή, αλλά διακρίνει κάποιες αστοχίες που του ξέφυγαν:

*Η απόδοση πιστή. Αθλος του μεταφραστή να δαμάσει το κείμενο με τους ατελείωτους λυρισμούς, την επίδειξη γνώσεων με δεκάδες μάρκες κρυστάλλων, πορσελανών, ονόματα καλλιτεχνών και τοπωνύμια περίεργα, καθώς και τα συνεχή ξενόγλωσσα παραθέματα στους μακροσκελείς διαλόγους, ενώ σποραδικά μόνο του ξέφυγαν αστοχίες, όπως η «διαιτήτρια», της σελ. 558, ή ρήματα σαν το βαρβαρικό εκείνο: «δρομολογήθηκε» κ.λπ.*

Να ρωτήσω, αφενός αν θεωρείτε κι εσείς βαρβαρικό το "δρομολογήθηκε" και αφετέρου, σε περίπτωση που το "η διαιτήτρια" είναι αστοχία ποια θα ήταν η εύστοχη απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Εγώ θα ένιωθα πολύ περήφανος αν ο Στάντης είχε γράψει αυτά για μια δική μου μετάφραση (όταν κατά κανόνα δεν διστάζει να μαστιγώσει μεταφραστές και μεταφράσεις — το κάνει κι εδώ για το _Δέρμα_).

Τίποτα το βαρβαρικό δεν υπάρχει στις επισημάνσεις του (παρεμπ, ποτέ δεν λέει τι θα έγραφε αυτός), ούτε άλλωστε στο «πορσελανών» (προφανώς —και ευτυχώς— δεν επηρεάζεται από τη δική μου έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ που λέει «χωρ. γεν. πληθ.»).

Στο καλογραμμένο κείμενο του Στάντη, εγώ (με τις δικές μου παραξενιές) σκόνταψα σ' ένα άλλο σημείο: «Αγνοούμε πρόσωπα και πράγματα, και οι οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις του, οι διορατικές του επικρίσεις, η πνευματώδης και δηκτική του σάτιρα, πάει συχνά χαμένη». Εγώ βάζω εκεί πληθυντικό («πάνε»). Κάνω καλά ή πρόκειται για υπερβολικά ορθολογιστική προσέγγιση που αγνοεί την έλξη;


----------



## curry (May 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο καλογραμμένο κείμενο του Στάντη, εγώ (με τις δικές μου παραξενιές) σκόνταψα σ' ένα άλλο σημείο: «Αγνοούμε πρόσωπα και πράγματα, και οι οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις του, οι διορατικές του επικρίσεις, η πνευματώδης και δηκτική του σάτιρα, πάει συχνά χαμένη». Εγώ βάζω εκεί πληθυντικό («πάνε»). Κάνω καλά ή πρόκειται για υπερβολικά ορθολογιστική προσέγγιση που αγνοεί την έλξη;



Προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα "πάνε". Γιατί διαφορετικά, γιατί να μην λέμε αντίστοιχα π.χ. ότι "οι πατάτες, τα κρεμμυδάκια, και η πικάντικη σάλτσα έδεσε ωραία με το κρέας";


----------



## curry (May 9, 2008)

Μόλις έβαλα το "διαιτήτρια" από περιέργεια στο Google, έπεσα στην online έκδοση του περιοδικού Maxim: 

«Δεν μου αρέσει να με λένε διαιτήτρια», υποστηρίζει, «είμαι γυναίκα διαιτητής». Θα το βρείτε εδώ

Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=14132&m=S12&aa=2


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2008)

Το "δρομολογήθηκε" καθόλου βαρβαρικό δεν μου φαίνεται. Όσο για τον πληθυντικό, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Nickel, θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

_Προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα "πάνε". Γιατί διαφορετικά, γιατί να μην λέμε αντίστοιχα π.χ. ότι "οι πατάτες, τα κρεμμυδάκια, και η πικάντικη σάλτσα έδεσε ωραία με το κρέας";_

Εύστοχο.

Άλλη παρατήρηση: Αυτός ο ιδανισμός και οι ιδανιστές, που τα έχουμε από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, φαντάζομαι σαν μεταφράσματα του idealism και idealists, δεν _ακούγονται_ σαν μεταφράσματα του e-borrowing και e-borrowers; (Ξέχασα, αυτά είπαμε θα τα λέμε ηλεδανεισμός και ηλεδανειστές.)


----------



## stathis (May 9, 2008)

Σχετικά με το "βαρβαρικό" _δρομολογήθηκε_, απορώ κι εγώ μαζί σας.
Για το _διαιτήτρια_, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη.
Για το δίλημμα _πάει_/_πάνε_, _πάνε_ δαγκωτό!

Συμπτωματικά, σήμερα είχα σχετική κουβέντα με εκλεκτή συνάδελφο (ονόματα δε λέμε) για τις συχνά διεκπεραιωτικές και ενίοτε άστοχες αναφορές στη μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου στις διάφορες βιβλιοκριτικές. Επειδή έχω μια αγάπη για τις παρομοιώσεις, είναι σαν να κρίνεις την ερμηνεία ενός ηθοποιού μόνο από τη φωνή του, χωρίς να τον βλέπεις ταυτόχρονα.
Έχω σιχαθεί να διαβάζω "λειτουργική η μετάφραση του Κακομοιρόπουλου", "σε στρωτά ελληνικά η απόδοση του Πικραμενίδη" και δε συμμαζεύεται (*ιδίως* όταν έχω διαβάσει το περί ου ο λόγος βιβλίο και έχω φρίξει με τη μετάφραση.) Νισάφι πια!

(Ουφ, τα είπα και ησύχασα. Εννοείται ότι τα παραπάνω είναι γενικά σχόλια και δεν αναφέρονται στην κριτική του Αποστολίδη, απλώς αφορμώνται από αυτήν.)


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Σχετικά με το "βαρβαρικό" _δρομολογήθηκε_, απορώ κι εγώ μαζί σας.
> Για το _διαιτήτρια_, ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη.
> Για το δίλημμα _πάει_/_πάνε_, _πάνε_ δαγκωτό!


Idem, stathis. Ομολογώ, ωστόσο, ότι σε ορισμένες διατυπώσεις μού βγαίνει πιο φυσικό να πω ή να γράψω "διαιτητής" και για το θηλυκό. Για το "πάνε", ίσως να πήγαινε μία συνταγή με πανέ (για το παράδειγμα, ντε!).  Το θέμα, βέβαια, είναι όμως τι γένος θα βάζαμε στο επίθετο (λ.χ. εδώ στο "χαμένες") εάν τα ουσιαστικά που είχαν προηγηθεί τού πηγαίνουν "πάνε" δεν είναι κοινού γένους...


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2008)

Zaz, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανόνας. Όταν δεν είναι κοινού γένους, χρησιμοποιείται το ουδέτερο. Σωστά;


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

Είναι περίεργο μερικές φορές πώς αντιδρούμε σε λέξεις που δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει, ακόμα κι όταν έχουμε μέσα μας έτοιμα τα καλούπια (π.χ. καθηγήτρια, φοιτήτρια, αθλήτρια). Θα κλέψω ένα παράδειγμα από το βιβλίο του Σαραντάκου: «Την άλλη μέρα, η Ελευθεροτυπία έγραψε σε τίτλο ή υπέρτιτλο, δεν θυμάμαι, “Στον τελικό οι τρεις δισκοβόλες”». Πρόκειται για μια περίπτωση όπου θες στον πληθυντικό να δείξεις ότι έχεις να κάνει με δύο ή περισσότερες γυναίκες και μόνο. Συνεχίζει ο Σαραντάκος: «Και πολύ καλά έκανε. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να γράψει “οι κοπέλες της δισκοβολίας” ή “οι αθλήτριες της δισκοβολίας”, αλλά όταν αναγκάζεσαι να μη χρησιμοποιείς έναν γραμματικό τύπο για να αποφύγεις παρερμηνεία, κάτι δεν πάει καλά».

Έτσι κι εδώ: «οι δύο διαιτήτριες» γιατί το πληθυντικό άρθρο «οι» δεν μας βοηθάει όπως το «η». Και δείχνει ατολμία να μην αφήνουμε τη γλώσσα να εξελιχθεί χωρίς αχρείαστους συμβιβασμούς («οι δύο γυναίκες διαιτητές»; μπλιαχ!).

Για το άλλο τώρα. Δύο ή τρία υποκείμενα διαφορετικού γένους > επίθετο ουδέτερου γένους. «...οι οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις του, οι διορατικές του επικρίσεις, η πνευματώδης και δηκτική του σάτιρα, πάνε συχνά χαμένα». (Ditto, Αλ.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2008)

> Για το άλλο τώρα. Δύο ή τρία υποκείμενα διαφορετικού γένους > επίθετο ουδέτερου γένους. «...οι οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις του, οι διορατικές του επικρίσεις, η πνευματώδης και δηκτική του σάτιρα, πάνε συχνά χαμένα».



Αυτά είναι όλα θηλυκά, όμως. Πρόσθεσε και κανένα αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έτσι κι εδώ: «οι δύο διαιτήτριες» γιατί το πληθυντικό άρθρο «οι» δεν μας βοηθάει όπως το «η». Και δείχνει ατολμία να μην αφήνουμε τη γλώσσα να εξελιχθεί χωρίς αχρείαστους συμβιβασμούς («οι δύο γυναίκες διαιτητές»; μπλιαχ!).


Δεν εννοούσα, φυσικά, το "γυναίκα διατητής" (μπλιαξ), αλλά το σκέτο "διαιτητής" για θηλυκό όνομα (και, όπως είπα, σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις). Βοηθά σε αυτό και η ύπαρξη παγιωμένων φράσεων όπως "κάνω το διαιτητή", "σε ρόλο διαιτητή" ή "(εκτελώ) χρέη διαιτητή" για να αμβλύνει την αρνητική εντύπωση απ' τη χρήση αρσενικού με θηλυκό υποκείμενο. _Η κυβέρνηση διαιτητής στο ωράριο του Σαββάτου_ (Σημείωση: Το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί τη "διαιτήτρια".)



nickel said:


> Για το άλλο τώρα. Δύο ή τρία υποκείμενα διαφορετικού γένους > επίθετο ουδέτερου γένους. «...οι οξυδερκείς παρατηρήσεις του, οι διορατικές του επικρίσεις, η πνευματώδης και δηκτική του σάτιρα, πάνε συχνά χαμένα». (Ditto, Αλ.)


Το γνωρίζω, Ν & Αλ (παρεμπ το παράδειγμα είναι λανθασμένο καθότι όλα θηλυκά), αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι συχνά αποδεικνύεται δύσκολο σε ομιλητές (κυρίως - αλλά το βρίσκω και σε κείμενα που μου παραδίδονται) να τηρηθεί ο εν λόγω κανόνας.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτά είναι όλα θηλυκά, όμως. Πρόσθεσε και κανένα αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο.



Μπα, άσ' το έτσι, με την επισήμανσή σου. Δείχνει ότι, ακόμα κι όταν το γένος είναι ίδιο, μπορεί και μόνο το γεγονός ότι ήταν σε ενικό και πληθυντικό να παρασύρει κάποιον στην ασφάλεια του ουδέτερου.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 10, 2008)

> Η κυβέρνηση διαιτητής



Η Αλίκη δικτάτωρ
Ο Καραγκιόζης δήμαρχος


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα κλέψω ένα παράδειγμα από το βιβλίο του Σαραντάκου: «Την άλλη μέρα, η Ελευθεροτυπία έγραψε σε τίτλο ή υπέρτιτλο, δεν θυμάμαι, “Στον τελικό οι τρεις δισκοβόλες”».


Αυτό να μην το μπερδεύουμε με το μαργαριτάρι που μου έστειλαν πριν από λίγο και δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει:

Κατά τη διάρκεια αγώνα ανώμαλου δρόμου γυναικών:
«Και οι ανώμαλες μπαίνουν στα τελευταία 1000 μέτρα».
— Σχολιαστής στίβου


----------



## kapa18 (May 11, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Η Αλίκη δικτάτωρ
> Ο Καραγκιόζης δήμαρχος



Επίσης, πολύ τρέντι: Ο καραγκιόζης ο δήμαρχος.

(Σιγά μην ήμουνα on-topic! Χα!)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το θέμα, βέβαια, είναι όμως τι γένος θα βάζαμε στο επίθετο (λ.χ. εδώ στο "χαμένες") εάν τα ουσιαστικά που είχαν προηγηθεί τού πηγαίνουν "πάνε" δεν είναι κοινού γένους...


Χμμ... πάνε συχνά στο βρόντο.;)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Χμμ... πάνε συχνά στο βρόντο.;)


Αν πάνε στο βρόντο όλα μαζί, τότε έχουμε ομοβροντία. :)


----------

